# Why do people say that Test Prop is better for cutting?



## bayaga (Feb 24, 2012)

So, as above, Why do people say that Test Prop is better for cutting?

I thought test was test. How does it make it any more effective for cutting than say test e or sustanon? Is it something to do with the shorter ether?

Been searching many boards about this but all I can find are why test prop is purportedly better rather than the justification.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Where have you heard that Test-prop is better for cutting? Could just be peoples own experiences?

Testostorone will naturally get rid of fat and build muscle, maybe its a mis-conception due to Props effects coming into play quicker due to the shorter ether as you mentioned.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Only reason I can think of is if you're in the last few weeks of propping for a show I'd imagine you'd want a short ester, so you can run it right up to the point you want to come off, then when you're off you know it's quickly out your system which could help you to control any water retention maybe??


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

To be honest it comes down to a diet.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bayaga said:


> So, as above, Why do people say that Test Prop is better for cutting?
> 
> I thought test was test. How does it make it any more effective for cutting than say test e or sustanon? Is it something to do with the shorter ether?
> 
> Been searching many boards about this but all I can find are why test prop is purportedly better rather than the justification.


because people like to repeat things they dont understand to make themselves sound like they understand


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bayaga said:


> So, as above, Why do people say that Test Prop is better for cutting?
> 
> I thought test was test. How does it make it any more effective for cutting than say test e or sustanon? Is it something to do with the shorter ether?
> 
> Been searching many boards about this but all I can find are why test prop is purportedly better rather than the justification.


fast in fast out so the you get what you need from it then its gone in no time, the water will drop of alot faster also, if someones dieting for a comp for example there not going to want to have to wait weeks for the water to drop off since there using long ester aas. same as starting a cut they downt want to wait longer for it to kick in. just conveniece realy.

supose you can use ais and orals to kick start of front load longer esters but thats just all extras which you dont need if you just use a fast acting aas


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's all to do with diet. If my diet isn't bang on I hold more water on test e than prop, and a lot more on cyp than test e.

I prefer prop cos it's fast in and fast out, maybe run test e in the back ground sometimes


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Dont know about it being better for cutting exactly. I would guess its used more in cutting cycles though as you tend to run your bulk cycles with things like deca, which is a longer esther, so you would match that with a longer esther test.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i hold less water from prop, so if cutting i like to be lean in the process to keep a good idea at where i am etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i used Test prop through both my cycles last year when i was bulking and if anyone saw my face they would know it certainly holds water  it is down to diet guys.....


----------



## bayaga (Feb 24, 2012)

Mshadows said:


> Where have you heard that Test-prop is better for cutting? Could just be peoples own experiences?
> 
> Testostorone will naturally get rid of fat and build muscle, maybe its a mis-conception due to Props effects coming into play quicker due to the shorter ether as you mentioned.


Ha maybe it's just people seeing quicker results on prop - I've just been coming across this on the forums and various "FAQs" on the different test ethers.



Pscarb said:


> i used Test prop through both my cycles last year when i was bulking and if anyone saw my face they would know it certainly holds water  it is down to diet guys.....


Hmmm... that's quite interesting, according to what I've read, prop is supposed to retain less water. In your experience Pscarb, does prop hold more or less water than the other tests?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Bro science.


----------

